# [SOLVED] Fan controller vs Asus AI suite 3 Fan expert 2



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys to start my PC specs should be in my profile. I'm going to do a very minor case mod soon and a question came to mind. I'm curious about Fan controllers (Bitfenix Recon) vs software. AI suite 3 is doing fine so far. My reason for looking at fan controllers is because I'm running 7 fans plugged into the mobo with PWM Y cables (two fans per header plus the optional one beside the CPU fan header) The title says everything. Thanks


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Fan controller vs Asus AI suite 3 Fan expert 2*

Hardware trumps software and some of the AI Suite's drivers have a reputation for causing BSODs.

As your 'board has only 3 x Chassis Fan connectors, go with a quality fan controller.

If you can then find an alternative solution to whatever else you might need from the AI Suite, you can uninstall it.


----------



## DemonikAn6el (Sep 14, 2013)

I was looking at the bitfenix recon but it only has 5 channels for case fans. Can you recommend a good one that will support 7 fans.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Fan controller vs Asus AI suite 3 Fan expert 2*

The Recon should be fine, you already have 3x fan headers on the 'board that should be managable for speed/noise via the BIOS/UEFI.


----------

